# Epson 3880 maintenance req. 0080 ???



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi people. I need help of you. I´m from Brazil and I had problem with mainboard of my DTG epson 3880, we fix the problem and need make the reconfiguration, but in my country, the EPSON don´t take any print adaptation, and there isn´t have any business to fix, so i had purchase a new mainboard. I replace the mainboard yesterday, but now show in LCD the message MAINTENANCE REQUEST 0080. I see the manual service and in there write that the problem is with date configuration. How to configuration?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

PM me with your email.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

When you solve your issue, could you please post back here ?

Cheers


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

Solved my problem. Was necessary software to adjustment.


----------



## svdneto (Jan 20, 2012)

just put date and hour :/


----------



## iriathen (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi i ve' been looking everyware for the adjustment program for this model..
can you post a link ?
Thanks


----------



## tozabes (Oct 16, 2014)

svdneto said:


> Solved my problem. Was necessary software to adjustment.


Hi, I have also been lookingn everywhere for the adjustment program for the 3880. Could you send me a link?


----------



## killroy (Feb 16, 2014)

Try This
Epson Stylus Pro 3800 and 3880 Service and Maintenance Fix CD | eBay


----------



## tisart (Jun 30, 2015)

please contact me I have the same problem 0080 service request...
[email protected]


----------

